# Cabinet Humidor conversion: 99.9997% complete! *pics*



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, the 6 new trays that Jamie (DUCK) got me are seasoned, so I switched out my old trays from my smaller humidor and put in the new one - talk about a perfect fit: three across!!!! Way to go, my duck!
So I thought it only fitting to show the semi-completed cabinet! (I say semi-completed becuz a few of the top tier trays could use some "topping" off...hehehehe!)
Also, my digital hygrometer show low readings becuz I was opening and closing the cabinet alot....stabilizing as we speak! Thanks for looking!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Very nice, KASR!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice Aaron. Want to trade a fiver of those primos? :ss


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

That is unquestionable BAS ASS, how do you humidify something that big? Have you considered the need for multiple hygrometers due to the huge (comparitivly) vertical space you have chosen to use?


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

lookin nice KASR


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Exceptionl job! I can't wait to see your pics when it's overflowing with your quality smokes.:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Very very nice. How many pounds of beads do you have in there?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

That is a thing of absolute beauty. And those trays fit perfectly. sigh.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

NICE! Motivates me to get serious about my beer meister conversion. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking good.

Looking realy good there....:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm humidifying it with the Oasis XL Plus that, once again Jamie got for me! 
It keeps the lower portion of the humidor at a nice 71% and the top tray at 68% - perfection!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome job! :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Job, you should be proud!:tu


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Absolutely a beautiful piece! Great job, I have wanted to do something like that for years. I dreamed of it, you did it. You guys are a great team.:tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice Aaron! Talk about all pieces coming together perfectly. Great setup I NEED to imitate.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr Great Job bud. Looks beautiful. :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

It certainly doesn't look like a conversion nice job :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive input guys! Really appreciate it! I was amazed at how easy and affodable the conversion was!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Now if I can get you to convert it from your house to mine the thing will be perfect.


----------



## kpeezy (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow.. to think this is in the same city as me :dr

Beautiful!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

B-E-A-Utiful work Aaron! The glass panels in the front would be a bad idea for me though; I'd never stop staring at it!


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

That my friend is a beautiful humidor! :tu


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

That is absolutely an amazing humidor! Kudos on the work and pickup of that nice piece. You have quite the quality smokes in there too.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome collection!!
:tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Now that is a sexy humidor!!:tu


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is awesome looking!

May I ask, what trays are those on the top shelves and where did you get them from? They look deeper than the cigarmony trays.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking good KASR! feels like I walked into a B&M:tu


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

WOW-:bl-I would be hesitant to open the doors as it looks so good:tu


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I just messed my pants. WOW! That is amazing. I had considered trying to build one myself from scratch, but I don't think my skills with hand tools would allow it. However, this looks like a great little project to undertake. Someday.....

Again, amazing work. You have a lot of jealous gorillas out here and I'm one of them....:dr


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks great, congrats on the job well done! :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the great input guys. Now that the humidor has had a chance to stabilize, the lower part is holding steady at 72 and the upper at 68 still...perfect!


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

KASR said:


> I'm humidifying it with the Oasis XL Plus that, once again *Jamie got for me*!
> It keeps the lower portion of the humidor at a nice 71% and the top tray at 68% - perfection!!!


That Jamie must be a nice wife!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Now you can sit back and enjoy:tu


----------

